# Egg thrown on Murali's face in Australia



## prasad_den (Feb 3, 2008)

> Australian fans showed no let up in their hostility towards Muttiah Muralitharan and a group of fans threw an egg on the Sri Lankan spin wizard's face in Hobart.
> 
> "An egg was thrown at Muralitharan and it struck him", a top Sri Lankan cricket official said adding, the authorities were looking into the incident that happened last night.



Source

Now what do they have to say...?? That Egg-throwing-on-people's-faces is part of their culture, and non-abusive..??


----------



## praka123 (Feb 3, 2008)

^those australians are racists!


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 3, 2008)

^^ which they won't agree... and instead put the blame on others..!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 3, 2008)

I am just going to wait and see what will happen to sreesanth and harbhajan


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 3, 2008)

funky


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I am just going to wait and see what will happen to sreesanth and harbhajan


 
i wish bhajji gets sexually harrased this time .sreeshanth is cool guy he has that character and guts for nailing aussie.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

Those idiotic Aussies.. They are acting like they are on the top of the world.
I hope some really weak team like Kenya beats them. That will bring their pride down


----------



## Garbage (Feb 3, 2008)

WTH !!

This time aussies are playing outside the ground !!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

^^They always play outside the ground!


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 3, 2008)

First, I agree that was extreme. Second, the eggs were thrown at him and they hit his legs unlike the thread title here. Third, silly actions by some retarded fans doesn't represent the whole aussie team, given a chance I'm sure they would strongly criticise the incidents atleast on paper. Don't feed on the media which always makes a mountain from a mole.

Personally I strongly criticise such things but we are different in our ways and things are bound to happen. Don't think we are better too, _*How can you forget those rape of those foreigners on new year's eve here?  *_We are the worst when it comes to rascism.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Those idiotic Aussies.. They are acting like they are on the top of the world.
> I hope some really weak team like Kenya beats them. That will bring their pride down


no Bermuda has to beat them and that too by a huge margin like 200 runs or so.LOL.....
Racism in ozz is at its peak.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

^^Do you think that will be enough to teach them a lesson?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah Bermuda beating them by 200 runs will open their closed eyes which are closed from 1987


----------



## nix (Feb 3, 2008)

i echo 'hitboxx' views. indians are a lot more hostile to tourists than they are to us. indians ogle without hesitation. indians try to cheat tourists at every turn. be it autowallah's or hotel owners or anybody who has the chance to... will do it. so in that sense, they are better. they are certainly more tolerant towards them than we are to them... thats why you see a  bobby jindal becoming governor of an american state. does that happen in india?? you dont see a white man being made a leader or given a high post. and they wouldnt want to either.. coz there is too much red tape here.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 3, 2008)

The always cheat and try to weaken another (rival) team.
@ parka123 correctly said that those australians are racists!


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 3, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Those idiotic Aussies.. They are acting like they are on the top of the world.
> I hope some really weak team like Kenya beats them. That will bring their pride down



kenya.... ? even bangladesh and zim have beaten them


----------



## nvidia (Feb 3, 2008)

^^I meant let someone beat them now....


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 3, 2008)

guys guys get real.. what aussie did was a right thing they tested him if he belonged or member to LTTE.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^those australians are racists!


sorry dude but u sound like the same


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 4, 2008)

nix said:


> i echo 'hitboxx' views. indians are a lot more hostile to tourists than they are to us. indians ogle without hesitation. indians try to cheat tourists at every turn. be it autowallah's or hotel owners or anybody who has the chance to... will do it. so in that sense, they are better. they are certainly more tolerant towards them than we are to them... thats why you see a  bobby jindal becoming governor of an american state. does that happen in india?? you dont see a white man being made a leader or given a high post. and they wouldnt want to either.. coz there is too much red tape here.



You see each and every country has it's own share of problems. America is a developed country vastly developed by people from different countries and different races and you can't compare it with a developing country like India. Cheating tourists? I think you are trying to say that Autowallahs charging the tourists more? Yes, they do for their food. What's wrong it? Not only foreign tourists, but also local tourists face this situation. Tourists (Mostly rich will have the time to tour) will be normally in better economic position and can afford to spend a lot. This does not happen oonly in India, but in many developing countries. Whining won't solve the problem. Let's be optimistic of our future. Nothing changes by talking. You are a part of growing India and be happy that you are having a luxury that your forefathers didn't have.

And regarding hostility, can you please cite an example that happens in India, but does not happen in other countries? Huh, Indian politics is very different and doesn't suit Americans/foreign nationals just because they can't deal with the variety of people in India and it's not an easy thing to guide 100+ crores of people from different states, religion, linguistic zones, and etc. Don't tell me about Sonia Gandhi. She doesn't even know how to handle the gully politicians. Can you please tell me name of some American that is trying to participate in Indian elections. No, there are almost none. Then how can you expect an American or foreign national to be elected in India. FYI, in India even if muslims are one of the minorities, muslim people have been selected for the post of Indian president three times. And India is much better in dealing with other countries than America. Indian politicians are dangerous only to India, but American politicians are dangerous to the world. Truth prevails

I don't know whether you are a kid or grown up, but it seems your words are just out of frustration. I have nothing personally against you and I'm not trying to say that Indians are better than foreigners. America has it's own greatness in some aspects. India has it's own greatness in her vast historic wealth. There is nothing 100% perfect in this world. And one more thing you can never see this much variety of people in any other country except in India.



Hitboxx said:


> _*How can you forget those rape of those foreigners on new year's eve here?*_



How can I/We forget a sikh that's killed in USA just because he was thought to be an asian muslim? Which shows there are some that don't like muslims from Asia 

How can I/We forget the treatment of Shilpa Shetty in Big Brother event by her colleagues?

How can I/We forget the portraying of sardars as idiots by the british? Sadly that continues even now in India because of lack of awareness

I can show you many more examples deep down from the history. Historically there are far more examples to call a white a racist than a black/brown


Be rational. These things are unpredictable and will always happen in all countries.



T159 said:


> sorry dude but u sound like the same



Hmm, one line answer without much effort/explanation


----------



## nix (Feb 4, 2008)

viswanadh said:


> I don't know whether you are a kid or grown up, but it seems your words are just out of frustration. I have nothing personally against you



why do you think am a kid? was that comment needed?. stick to the topic. you say you have nothing personal against me..then why that comment. grow up. 



viswanadh said:


> Cheating tourists? I think you are trying to say that Autowallahs charging the tourists more? Yes, they do for their food. What's wrong it? Not only foreign tourists, but also local tourists face this situation. Tourists (Mostly rich will have the time to tour) will be normally in better economic position and can afford to spend a lot.



so what you're trying to say is that its ok to rob/cheat people who are rich because they can afford the loss. haha. going by what you say, it must be perfectly OK to shoplift in big stores/malls because they can afford the loss. 
suppose you're on your way by walk. when suddenly a group of people(gundas) attack you and demand you hand over to them all your belongings. then you wil probably say "ok, you can have it, there you go. have a nice day". wil you say that? 
if you yourself are a tourist in some country and some poor guy cheats you. how will you feel?? wont you feel let down?? maybe you wont...



viswanadh said:


> How can I/We forget a sikh that's killed in USA just because he was thought to be an asian muslim? Which shows there are some that don't like muslims from Asia



no we have not fogotten that. what he was trying to say is that there are some bad people in all countries and it is wrong to think of the whole country having the same kinda people.

shilpa shetty is doing fine now. the people who commented on the show have been taken care of. dont worry.


----------



## viswanadh (Feb 5, 2008)

nix said:


> so what you're trying to say is that its ok to rob/cheat people who are rich because they can afford the loss. haha. going by what you say, it must be perfectly OK to shoplift in big stores/malls because they can afford the loss.
> suppose you're on your way by walk. when suddenly a group of people(gundas) attack you and demand you hand over to them all your belongings. then you wil probably say "ok, you can have it, there you go. have a nice day". wil you say that?
> if you yourself are a tourist in some country and some poor guy cheats you. how will you feel?? wont you feel let down?? maybe you wont...



I never said that. The Autowallahs are not looting you fyi. They are just charging high because they found an opportunity. It's the choice of the tourist whether to pay or not. If you don't like to give much you can always go by bus or find some other. Your comments are funny anyways  I am done with this thread. I don't like arguing over something that's not useful to you or me


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^LOL  I feel ur from madras ?


----------



## i_am_crack (Feb 6, 2008)

^Madras? I think it sounds like racists...oh.. Now i found it.. its because you are from Kerala(The mallu guy)

eBRo


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 6, 2008)

i_am_crack said:


> ^Madras? I think it sounds like racists...oh.. Now i found it.. its because you are from Kerala(The mallu guy)
> 
> eBRo


what kind of attitude is that...?? Reporting your post..!


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 6, 2008)

ok, that was a bad news and m sure everyone has their share of opinions, but let's not take a wrong turn here.


----------

